# subs with accord



## accord (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey, whats up?

I recently got a flat and my subs were blocking my spare. So i just pulled my subs out of my trunk stuck it in my back seat and went on. My problem is i have a 2000 honda accord and I dont know where to put my ground wire. Ofcourse one end is to the amp but i have no clue where to conect the other end. and I dont remember where it was before. If someone can provide some feed back thatd be great. Thanks to any and all replys

-James


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

A good secure location where there is no paint will be ideal. Ive heard many people use seat belt bolts, but make sure they are really tight once done.

Not sure on individual locations for an accord though.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Put the subs back in and see how long the ground cable is, then it would have to be within that length of the cable. Usually people mount to shock mounts, or the drill a hole, sand and put a bolt through it. Just pull back the carpet in the area and you should see where they mounted to.


----------

